# appointment cancelled



## flossie84 (Jan 17, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

OH and i are due to return to the ulster tomorrow for results of the blood tests, hsg and semen analysis. this appointment was made 3months ago, so it has been quite a long and anxious wait for us to find out what was stopping us from conceiving. however, at the beginning of the week we were informed that our appointment has been put back until november.   this has frustrated me greatly as i really do want to know the results of our tests. 

does anyone know why this is or is there any way that i can get the test results in the meantime? will my gp know any info? my stress levels are already through the roof and this doesnt help them! 

thank you in advance.


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Aw Flossie

That is crap, did they give you a reason??

Jillyhen


----------



## snowfairy (Jun 20, 2011)

Flossie, that's disgraceful.    I'm sure you're fit to be tied.   

So you've had all the tests and have already waited 3 months for the results and now you've to wait another 5 months, they shouldn't be able to do that.  

I've no experience with the ulster but constantly ring them to find out whats going on and see if you can get a cancellation.  

I would phone your GP to see if they've been sent the results or if they can get them, let them know how much stress and anxiety its putting on you.

Hope you get something sorted.


----------



## wee emma (Nov 15, 2007)

i would suggest that you go directly to their complaints department. Just ring the hospitals main number and they'll put you straight through.

Push that its set you back 5 months, that you are planning treatment etc, stress how important this info is and dont take "sorry" as their best answer. x


----------

